# RIP Bossie Dog



## spenny (Dec 29, 2008)

He is at Rainbow Bridge now.... Went there this afternoon. 

He was such a special boy, so full of life, loving, cheeky, entertaining... Right up to this very sad day.

He only had a short life but Im sure he was very happy for the 4 years he was with us...

RIP Bossie.... Miss you and love you.... We all do and always will

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

P.I.P little one have fun playing with all the other doggies up there. Hold on to the special memories. Sorry for your loss. Teresa


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P Bossie xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P x x x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, R.I.P Bossie xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

RIP Bossie
May you run free at rainbow bridge until the humans you love so much are re-united with you
regards
DT


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for you

Rest in peace Bossie dog

Adele Adrian and Terence


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Bossie Dog!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Soo sorry for your loss  RIP Bossie xx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

R.i.p-----------------


----------



## spenny (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you every one for your kind thoughts......

Though we have the 2 girls, the house seems so empty without him..... He was such a character.

His memory will live on forever


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking of you sweetie.
xxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

My prayers and thoughts are with you since I know only too well the pain that you are now feeling.

Take comfort in the fact that he is now at peace and although his life was short, they were lived in love and happiness.


----------

